# BEWARE! Horse Rescue or Trader?



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Not sure if this is the right place. But this is a warning for your horses well being. 
I work at a tractor supply. And there is this women who comes in that owns/runs a rescue. Now I have always had my reservations about her. Just the way she would talked and cursed, I did not like her. And had decided i would not refer her, as she was not very professional. 
So today, I get a call from one of my vets to ask if I know anyone who had surrendered their horse to this rescue. I told her I did not. I dont reccomend her. 
Well apparently she has been working with animal control. They seized 9 horses yesterday. They have found ads online of pics of these horses for sale at the end of august and all the horses were body scored 5-6. Now these poor things are scored 1s if they are lucky. She had 15 horses on less than 2 acres. No grass. No feed buckets. And the hay that was out was nastier than cow hay. So nasty these starving horses wouldnt even touch it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HighstepperLove (Aug 6, 2012)

OMG how awful :evil:


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Sorry, my phone only lets me type so much. But apparently this lady was finding horses people could no longer afford in promises of finding them a home. Well whwn they wouldnt sale for her asking price. She threw them out. They had to euthanize one immediatly. And another has died so far. These poor poor horses do not deserve this. 
So that being said. In the world where feed and hay prices are crazy. If you get to the point you have to find homes for your "family" please do your research. Dont let them be victims.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

=[ Poor ponies...


----------



## laturcotte (Dec 5, 2009)

Call your locale animal control they will guide you in the right direction. Believe it or not they want to help these animals. There is also help out there for people that need feed and can't buy it, like the soup kitchens. Call animal control.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

There was an article on thehorse yesterday about it

The Horse | Florida Horse Rescue Investigated


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh animal control is already involved. They have seized the horses in bad shape and working on warrants for the other 12.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

These people shouldn't be allowed to even BOARD another horse for the rest of their miserable lives.


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

So sad. I work for a really amazing rescue. I couldn't imagine someone doing this.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

So my vet came into my work today. And showed/gave me pictures of a few of the horses when she got them and put them up for sale and it is so sad. She told me, the heaviest horse they seized was 632 lbs. And it was a TB. In fact, she said most were TBs. If i had a scanner I would scan the pics and post them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Cowgirl, I can't imagine this woman soliciting horses from people who can no longer keep them. Rescues rely on donations but the sale of the saleable horses. People will show up and plead their case and some will threaten to put the horse down if someone doesn't take it. It can be hard to turn the animal away. When times are tough, donations dry up. Many good hearted rescues wound up in the same bad situation. There is a notion amongst many that rescues shouldn't be sold, just adopted out but human nature is more inclined to look after something much better that costs hard earned cash than freebies. We see that often with free kittens. Why pay the vet, just get another one.


----------

